# Pharmacom gains



## Cyclemaniac (Jul 13, 2016)

Quick review on pharmacom, iv been hearing about these guys for a while now so I decided to give them a shot. Let me just say their response was insanely fast and any questions I had was answered the same day. The shipping had a small issue where the order came broken up, I contacted Darius with my concerns and it was fixed and he even sent me some extra whinny for the trouble. All verification codes were check out and good to go. I ordered tren a, suspension, whinny, the tren has me sweating like a pig drowning my wife in our sleep, and the dreams are soooooooo Intense and violent and vivid, strength holy shit. Now the suspension compared to the other suspension in the pic I put up is insane, hurts like mother ****er the next day but I feel like a beast the next day. That other garbage next to it is obviously under dosed. The whinny has me super dried out and strength increased. I just got done putting in another order. If you have the patience to wait for it to come over seas it's definitely worth it. Prices are a little high but you pay for what you get right.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 13, 2016)

How does one check "verification codes" with a UGL lab? Do you go to their website and they match the numbers they themselves put up? Id say that this kind of thing is pointless but that's my opinion. I myself wouldn't order from overseas when I can order domestic but Ive done it back in my earlier days when I didn't have any other connects. I prefer my winni suspended in oil as well..no pain that way.

The one positive thing about this is that your happy with what you got and that is the most important thing!


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jul 13, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> How does one check "verification codes" with a UGL lab? Do you go to their website and they match the numbers they themselves put up? Id say that this kind of thing is pointless but that's my opinion. I myself wouldn't order from overseas when I can order domestic but Ive done it back in my earlier days when I didn't have any other connects. I prefer my winni suspended in oil as well..no pain that way.
> 
> The one positive thing about this is that your happy with what you got and that is the most important thing!



I agree with the over seas thing. I have a place in the us I just have a fascination with trying new labs it's like a hobby. The whinny is oral. The suspension was water based. And idk about the verification, I guess it's just to tell you that it's coming from the actual pharmacom an not fakes like there's been in the past


----------



## linc99 (Jul 13, 2016)

The pic looks great!


----------



## DreamChaser (Jul 13, 2016)

Cyclemaniac said:


> I agree with the over seas thing. I have a place in the us I just have a fascination with trying new labs it's like a hobby. The whinny is oral. The suspension was water based. And idk about the verification, I guess it's just to tell you that it's coming from the actual pharmacom an not fakes like there's been in the past



The fuk kind of hobby is that I work to hard for my cash for that kinda shit...


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jul 13, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> The fuk kind of hobby is that I work to hard for my cash for that kinda shit...



It's my kind of hobby 🏻️


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 14, 2016)

Cyclemaniac said:


> I agree with the over seas thing. I have a place in the us I just have a fascination with trying new labs it's like a hobby. The whinny is oral. The suspension was water based. And idk about the verification, I guess it's just to tell you that it's coming from the actual pharmacom an not fakes like there's been in the past



I suppose there would be some benefit to know its coming from the actual ugl and not a resaler.

As far as trying different labs my advice to you is to find a domestic that you trust that has good gear and stick with them. All the raws come from the same place only some are cut more so its like if you have a good lab why see if there is a better one out there? The only thing you might find better is overdosed gear which is technically worse.


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jul 14, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> I suppose there would be some benefit to know its coming from the actual ugl and not a resaler.
> 
> As far as trying different labs my advice to you is to find a domestic that you trust that has good gear and stick with them. All the raws come from the same place only some are cut more so its like if you have a good lab why see if there is a better one out there? The only thing you might find better is overdosed gear which is technically worse.


what iv been noticing is labs slowly start to drop in quality. Atleast the ones iv been using. I had some really good US sources not from online but Instagram. And iv known about these guys for a little bit of time now, and seems they have been consistent


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2016)

Cyclemaniac said:


> what iv been noticing is labs slowly start to drop in quality. Atleast the ones iv been using. I had some really good US sources not from online but Instagram. And iv known about these guys for a little bit of time now, and seems they have been consistent



Instagram?  How ****ing dumb can these guys get?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 14, 2016)

I've had a couple add me on ig. I usually report them as spam. That's what they get for being that stupid.


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jul 15, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I've had a couple add me on ig. I usually report them as spam. That's what they get for being that stupid.



9/10 are usually a scam


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jul 26, 2016)

Another pack landed, can't wait to try this dbol and their oil based suspension


----------



## RichPopeye (Jul 26, 2016)

I too have had success with Pharmacom products. Currently running test E and NPP. I used their Dbol to start off at 50mg Ed and loved it.


----------



## Juiceboy (Jul 27, 2016)

Been using Juice for 25 years, I love reading this post. I am ordering tomorrow


----------



## RichPopeye (Jul 27, 2016)

Juiceboy said:


> Been using Juice for 25 years, I love reading this post. I am ordering tomorrow


Juice boy.....you wouldn't be a schill now would you?
If you've been using for 25 years I do believe you would have several of your own reliable sources. To post up for the first time and say your ordering tomorrow after reading a small thread seems childish for a aas veteran like yourself. Perhaps post in the new members forum to introduce yourself and clear this up if I'm wrong.


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jul 27, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> Juice boy.....you wouldn't be a schill now would you?
> If you've been using for 25 years I do believe you would have several of your own reliable sources. To post up for the first time and say your ordering tomorrow after reading a small thread seems childish for a aas veteran like yourself. Perhaps post in the new members forum to introduce yourself and clear this up if I'm wrong.



Lol. But then again their gear is really good doesn't really need to be Schilled up. It's product does it for them. But yea that was kind of an awkward statement he just made.


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jul 27, 2016)

I actually meant tbol in that picture, must of auto corrected to dbol


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Jul 28, 2016)

Cyclemaniac said:


> I actually meant tbol in that picture, must of auto corrected to dbol


How long you been using the source?


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jul 28, 2016)

Mr.Gainz said:


> How long you been using the source?



About 2 months now


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Jul 28, 2016)

Cyclemaniac said:


> About 2 months now[/QUOTE
> Nice! Why don't you just buy from your US source though?


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Jul 28, 2016)

Cyclemaniac said:


> About 2 months now


Nice! Why don't you just but from your US source though?


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jul 28, 2016)

Mr.Gainz said:


> Cyclemaniac said:
> 
> 
> > About 2 months now[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Jul 28, 2016)

Cyclemaniac said:


> Mr.Gainz said:
> 
> 
> > I do buy from a source in the us, just wanted to try these guys out.
> ...


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jul 28, 2016)

Mr.Gainz said:


> Cyclemaniac said:
> 
> 
> > But the shipping's a bitch.. How long do those guys take?
> ...


----------



## Darius P (Aug 1, 2016)

Cyclemaniac said:


> Quick review on pharmacom, iv been hearing about these guys for a while now so I decided to give them a shot. Let me just say their response was insanely fast and any questions I had was answered the same day. The shipping had a small issue where the order came broken up, I contacted Darius with my concerns and it was fixed and he even sent me some extra whinny for the trouble. All verification codes were check out and good to go. I ordered tren a, suspension, whinny, the tren has me sweating like a pig drowning my wife in our sleep, and the dreams are soooooooo Intense and violent and vivid, strength holy shit. Now the suspension compared to the other suspension in the pic I put up is insane, hurts like mother ****er the next day but I feel like a beast the next day. That other garbage next to it is obviously under dosed. The whinny has me super dried out and strength increased. I just got done putting in another order. If you have the patience to wait for it to come over seas it's definitely worth it. Prices are a little high but you pay for what you get right.





Cyclemaniac said:


> Another pack landed, can't wait to try this dbol and their oil based suspension



Thank you Sir for sharing your feedback and the pics!



Cobra Strike said:


> I suppose there would be some benefit to know its coming from the actual ugl and not a resaler.
> 
> As far as trying different labs my advice to you is to find a domestic that you trust that has good gear and stick with them. All the raws come from the same place only some are cut more so its like if you have a good lab why see if there is a better one out there? The only thing you might find better is overdosed gear which is technically worse.



Hello Sir! Cyclemaniac ordered from the official Pharmacom Labs retail store, active since 2008.



PillarofBalance said:


> Instagram?  How ****ing dumb can these guys get?



Sir, the Instagram account is not an official distributor and we know nothing about it. It was reported by other members/customers too and we're in the process of finding out who he is and as usual we'll post it in our News sections.




RichPopeye said:


> I too have had success with Pharmacom products. Currently running test E and NPP. I used their Dbol to start off at 50mg Ed and loved it.



Thanks for the update Sir!

    Several weeks ago i posted some official lab test reports here from both SIMEC and AnabolicLab program but they were immediately contested and discredited wrongfully in my opinion. I'm glad real reviews from our customers start to come out. 
     Pharmacom is the most discussed manufacturer from at least 4-5 major steroid forums but oddly, pretty absent from this community.

If the rules allows it we can extend our permanent offer for lab testing and bloods here too. Since 2014 we're paying for all the lab tests a customer decides to do, at an independent facility of his choice and we're reshipping the tested product. Also, for each blood test shared publicly on the board we're offering 100$ store credit. Dozens of customers take advantage of this offers each month and their threads are one click away from you.

thank you!


----------



## Juiceboy (Aug 8, 2016)

Don't appreciate the name calling, what I said was the truth, if I am in the wrong forum I apologize but chill on the name calling, thank you !!!


----------



## Ryand (Aug 9, 2016)

Juiceboy said:


> Don't appreciate the name calling, what I said was the truth, if I am in the wrong forum I apologize but chill on the name calling, thank you !!!



No worries sir, there is VERY little name calling on this board lmao.

There is a new member section to introduce yourself if you haven't already


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2016)

Juiceboy said:


> Don't appreciate the name calling, what I said was the truth, if I am in the wrong forum I apologize but chill on the name calling, thank you !!!



grow thicker skin..Its the internet


----------



## nightster (Aug 10, 2016)

I feel like I just read a QVC transcript. .??..


----------



## Ryand (Aug 12, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> grow thicker skin..Its the internet



Lmao no shit. 

I couldn't tolerate 1% of the shit in person, that I see on the internet.

Nothing gets under my skin behind a computer screen though


----------

